# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 292

## elizabeth

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 292 for the week November 12 - 18, 2012.

*Links to UWN*
 Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue292 
*In This Issue*

Unity Technologies releases 4.0 including game export for UbuntuUbuntu Core Desktop on the Nexus 7: Getting InvolvedNew Contributor Feedback - 12.10Welcome New Members and DevelopersUbuntu StatsMy activities in the German Loco community 2012Deploying your Rails application in the cloud via JujuElizabeth Krumbach: Ubuntu Necklaces now available! $10 of each purchase supports Ubuntu in schoolsUbuntu Women at UDS-RMatt Fischer: Nexus7: You can help with bugs, even if you don't have a deviceLubuntu: Tips and TricksUbuntu App Developer Blog: Top 10 Ubuntu app downloads in OctoberJames Hunt: Upstart 1.6 releasedMichael Hall: Quickly: RebootedColin King: Non linear characteristics in a draining battery on the Nexus 7Cloud Model ChecklistDevs port Ubuntu to Rockchip (RK3066) devicesUbuntu gaining ground in website deploymentsNew Animated 'Ubuntu For Android' Ad Hits the WebZaReason's Ubuntu All-in-One PC Might Look A Little Familiar...Other Articles of InterestFeatured Audio and VideoWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsMonthly Team Reports: October 2012Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10

*General Community News*

*Unity Technologies releases 4.0 including game export for Ubuntu*

"The Unity cross-platform development tool version 4 has been released from beta into the growing world of Ubuntu game development." It brings with it many new features, including a Linux export feature that allows developers to easily publish their games to the Ubuntu Software Center.

http://blog.canonical.com/2012/11/15...rt-for-ubuntu/

*Ubuntu Core Desktop on the Nexus 7: Getting Involved*

Jono Bacon writes that the efforts to getting the core components in Ubuntu working and optimized for the Nexus 7 tablet are underway, and there are many ways those interested in helping out can get involved. Developers can help by fixing bugs, optimizing software, and other tasks that benefit the Ubuntu Core Desktop on the tablet. Testers are also needed to run benchmarks and report bugs.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/11/13/...ting-involved/

*New Contributor Feedback - 12.10*

Vibhav Pant shares results from the New Contributor Feedback in the 12.10 cycle. "We have summarized this feedback in the attached report. It is our hope that it will help drive further discussion about our development processes, tools, and documentation in the lead up to UDS and over the course of the next cycle."

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/...eedback-12-10/

*Welcome New Members and Developers*

During the in-person DMB meeting the 1st of November at UDS in Copenhagen, the following applications were reviewed and approved by all present members (6 DMB members):

Andy Whitcroft's application for Ubuntu Core Developer (https://launchpad.net/~apw)Maarten Lankhorst's application for per-package-upload to Xorg related packages (https://launchpad.net/~mlankhorst)

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001683.html

New Member results from the November 17, 2012 Forums Council Meeting:

NikTh - http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1566509 | https://launchpad.net/~nick-athens30 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NikTh

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001681.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (102211) +112 over last weekCritical (79) +/-0 over last weekUnconfirmed (50816) +86 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Quantal*

English (United Kingdom) (9090) -140 over last weekSpanish (14062) -9 over last weekEnglish (Australia) (17039) -132 over last weekBosnian (37483) -846 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (38631) -26 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top ideas this week*

Voice to notify messages from the operation system - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30354/A more simplistic installer for ubuntu - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30359/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Ask Ubuntu Top 5 Questions this week*

Any way to check the clock speed of my processor? http://askubuntu.com/questions/21856...f-my-processorWhat's the difference between 12.04.1 and 12.10? http://askubuntu.com/questions/21718...04-1-and-12-10Is it possible to use bzr on Launchpad without using port 22? http://askubuntu.com/questions/21738...-using-port-22Steam: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 http://askubuntu.com/questions/21636...f-class-elfclaHow do i install Nvidia Drivers in 12.10 (new to ubuntu) [closed] http://askubuntu.com/questions/21704...-new-to-ubuntu

Ask (and answer!) your own questions at http://askubuntu.com

*LoCo News*

*My activities in the German Loco community 2012*

Torsten Franz reports on some of the work he has done with the German LoCo in 2012, including presentations at various events, articles, and organization of an Ubucon. He then reflects on some of what he plans to do in 2013.

http://torstenfranz.wordpress.com/20...ommunity-2012/

*Ubuntu Cloud News*

*Deploying your Rails application in the cloud via Juju*

As Juju becomes a more widely uses piece of software, the amount of charms will continue to grow. This article by Jorge Castro lets us all know that the Rails charm is out, how to use it, and that it is ready for people to both test and consume it.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/11/1...loud-via-juju/

*The Planet*

*Elizabeth Krumbach: Ubuntu Necklaces now available! $10 of each purchase supports Ubuntu in schools*

Elizabeth Krumbach announces the availability of Ubuntu logo necklaces in gold and rhodium-plated to match the Ubuntu earrings released last year. Krumbach also notes that $10 of each purchase goes to benefit Partimus.org, a non-profit organization which puts Ubuntu-based computers into schools in California.

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7238

*Ubuntu Women at UDS-R*

The Ubuntu Women project shares details from their work at the Ubuntu Developer summit, including the notes and a video link to their session and photos from the dinner on Wednesday night.

http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2012/11...omen-at-uds-r/

*Matt Fischer: Nexus7: You can help with bugs, even if you don't have a device*

Matt Fischer writes about how anyone can get involved and help out with getting Ubuntu running well on a Nexus 7, even those without the device. Suggestions include asking the submitter for more information to clarify bug reports, checking for duplicate bugs, setting priorities, and many other tasks.

http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=307

*Lubuntu: Tips and Tricks*

A new Tips and Tricks page on the Lubuntu blog helps users learn more about Lubuntu by providing relevant guides showing how to do new things with their desktop.

http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2012...nd-tricks.html

*Ubuntu App Developer Blog: Top 10 Ubuntu app downloads in October*

John Pugh of the App Developer blog reports on the top 10 Ubuntu free and paid downloads for the month of October. The list includes the following new-comers: Mini Minecraft Launcher, AnonMail, Defense Zone, and the 65th issue of Full Circle Magazine.

http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/11/...ds-in-october/

*James Hunt: Upstart 1.6 released*

James Hunt announces Upstart 1.6, the next release to the alternate event-based init daemon for the default System-V init. Some changes include improved error handling, initramfs-less boot support, and more.

http://ifdeflinux.blogspot.com/2012/...-released.html

*Michael Hall: Quickly: Rebooted*

Michael Hall writes that he and a few other people tried working on a complete re-write of Quickly, but they didn't have much time due to the UDS -Q party. There is still much to do, such as converting from the entire application from Python 2 to Python 3. Hall reaches out to the community for more contributions.

http://mhall119.com/2012/11/quickly-rebooted/

*Colin King: Non linear characteristics in a draining battery on the Nexus 7*

Colin King discuses the power tests he performed on his Nexus 7 running Ubuntu specific to the rate of battery consumption and battery drainage.

http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.c...-draining.html

*Canonical News*

*Cloud Model Checklist*

Sonia Ouarti of Canonical shares a new checklist released on Ubuntu Insights covering Budget, Speed, Demand, Resources, and Privacy considerations when building out a public or private cloud infrastructure.

http://blog.canonical.com/2012/11/14...del-checklist/

*In The Press*

*Devs port Ubuntu to Rockchip (RK3066) devices*
Trent Nouveau for TG Daily reports on the progress being made by developers, especially AndrewDB, to port Ubuntu to run on the UG802 and other devices ported by Rockport's RK3066 chip. Most of these devices ship with Google Android due to limited access to the source code. While Ubuntu 12.10 on the UG802 is still a work in progress, it does already support 1080p monitors using the integrated HDMI port.

http://www.tgdaily.com/software-feat...rk3066-devices

*Ubuntu gaining ground in website deployments*

Neil McAllister of the Register reports on statistics from W3Techs that states that 7% of the world's web servers are now using Ubuntu. This is an increase from 5.5% in the previous year. When adjusted to only include servers known to be using some version of Linux, this means Ubuntu is now used for 21.4% of Linux servers. McAllister does also mention that W3Tech was unable to identify which OS were used for many websites so these numbers are not perfect.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11...n_web_servers/

*Ubuntu 12.10 review*

Darien Graham-Smith reviews Ubuntu 12.10 for PC Pro. He points out new features such as the option on a clean install to encrypt the entire installation disk using a passphrase, and support for LVM volumes. He also comments on the increased integration of Web applications to the Dash and the expansion of Ubuntu One for cloud syncing and storage (and the beta for the native OS X Ubuntu One client). He discusses the change to rendering desktop graphic effects on the CPU when there is no compatible GPU driver. He does comment that on low-power machines, this can slow performance. Ultimately, he concludes that unless you're using an older or low-powered machine, Ubuntu 12.10 is a worthwhile place to start for a new user, but may not have enough new features to be worth the upgrade from 12.04 for an existing user.

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/softw...8/ubuntu-12-10

*In The Blogosphere*

*Will 2013 Be the Year of the Ubuntu Desktop?*

In an article title that he admits many readers will "likely groan at", Matt Hartley of Datamation speculates why he believes 2013 could be a "huge year for Linux on the desktop." Points include: many successes in 2012, improvements to Ubuntu which include interest from gaming developers such as Valve, and the role that money plays. Hartley concludes by answering his question and saying "I, with countless others, have made it a personal mission to make every year an Ubuntu celebration instead."

http://www.datamation.com/open-sourc...desktop-1.html

*New Animated 'Ubuntu For Android' Ad Hits the Web*

Joey-Elijah Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reports on a new Ubuntu for Android advertisement that was released this week, but that the code for it is still not available to contributors. Sneddon speculates "Is its appearance a subtle prelude to a formal announcement? Is an Ubuphone finally in the offing? Logical Joey says 'probably not'. It's more likely that the ad was released to sustain and build on the awareness already generated for the technology. This pent-up demand could then be used by Canonical in negotiations with vendors interesting in rolling with it."

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/c...oid-commercial

*In Other News*

*ZaReason's Ubuntu All-in-One PC Might Look A Little Familiar...*

Joey-Elijah Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! reviews ZaReason's new Zimo 930, an all-in-one PC that uses the same physical shell as the System76 Sable released earlier this year. Sneddon writes, that both "have 21.5I screens, Intel Graphics, 4GB of RAM, and an Intel i5 CPU. To stand out a little the Zimo has a marginally more powerful processor (a quad-core3.1Ghz i5 to the Sable's quad-core 2.9Ghz i5); a 64GB SSD in place of a mechanical hard-drive; and a few extra ports." Prices for the systems similarly speced out are equivalent.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/z...ittle-familiar

*Other Articles of Interest*

PengPod700: Low Cost Dual Booting Android and Linux Tablet Unveiled with 7 Inch Display, A10 processor and More - http://www.gizbot.com/computer/pengp...essor-and-moreNVIDIA Supercharges Black Ops 2 Performance with GeForce 310.54 (Beta) Drivers - http://hothardware.com/News/NVIDIA-S...-Beta-Drivers/Intel Pushes Their Linux-Friendly Xeon Phi - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTIyNzcBuyers Surprised By Coolness of Linux Powered Refrigerator -  ttp://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2012/11/xubuntu-1210-day-2-customise-desktop.htmlUnity 4 released, supports Linux - http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/news/unit...supports-linuxLinux for a business traveller - http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2012/1...traveller.html94 Percent of the World's Top 500 Supercomputers Run Linux - http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise...ers-run-linux-Firebird 2.5.2 Final for all Ubuntu releases is uploaded into Firebird stable ppa - http://www.firebirdnews.org/?p=7981Skype 4.1 for Linux Brings Performance Improvements - http://ostatic.com/blog/skype-4-1-fo...e-improvements

*Featured Audio and Video*

*Burning Circle Episode 91*

Stephen Michael Kellat from the Ohio Local Community Team is back and talks this week about the geographical challenges facing the Ohio team in terms of coming together. Examples are offered of practical difficulties faced such as in bringing people together across the northeast quadrant of the state of Ohio, even though population centers like Cleveland and Youngstown are found there. Unlike normal episodes, an uncorrected draft copy of the speaking script text is posted along with the episode audio to aid the team's governing High Council in sharing such reflections with the LoCo Council among others uses.

http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/123

*Podcast about The Official Ubuntu Book, 7th edition*

Matthew Helmke shares the link to his "video podcast was recorded several months ago" about the 7th edition of the Official Ubuntu Book.

http://matthewhelmke.net/2012/11/pod...k-7th-edition/

*Full Circle Podcast Episode 31: The Difficult Third Episode!!*

"In this episode Olly & Tony bring everyone up-to-date with what's been going on in the "Summer Break", Olly talks about his new gnomebuntu install, Codeacadamy, and Tony talks about his new toy, the Nexus 7"

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/1...third-episode/

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Kernel Team - November 13, 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/M...2C_13_Nov_2012Desktop Team - November 13, 2012 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-11-13

*Monthly Team Reports: October 2012*

See here for the team report for June 2011: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/October2012

If your team is not producing monthly reports, see this page to get your team started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

For upcoming meetings and events please visit the calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/

*Updates and Security for 8.04, 10.04, 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10*

*Security Updates*

[USN-1629-1] libproxy vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001893.html[USN-1630-1] Libav vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001894.html[USN-1631-1] LibTIFF vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001895.html[USN-1632-1] Django vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001896.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

linux 2.6.24-32.106 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012845.htmltiff 3.8.2-7ubuntu3.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012846.htmltiff 3.8.2-7ubuntu3.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012847.html

End of life - April 2013 (Server)

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

libproxy 0.3.1-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013295.htmlrequest-tracker3.8 3.8.7-1ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013296.htmllinux-meta-lts-backport-oneiric 3.0.0.27.15	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013297.htmllinux-lts-backport-oneiric 3.0.0-27.44~lucid1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013298.htmllinux 2.6.32-45.100 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013299.htmlvim 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013300.htmlunattended-upgrades 0.55ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013301.htmltiff 3.9.2-2ubuntu0.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013302.htmltiff 3.9.2-2ubuntu0.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013303.htmllibcap2 1:2.17-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013304.htmlcluster-agents 1:1.0.3-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013305.htmlglib2.0 2.24.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013306.htmleglibc 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013307.htmlpython-django 1.1.1-2ubuntu1.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013308.htmlpython-django 1.1.1-2ubuntu1.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013309.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-350.57 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013310.htmllibcgroup 0.34-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/013311.html

End of Life - April 2013 (Desktop) - April 2015 (Server)

*Ubuntu 11.10 Updates*

libproxy 0.3.1-2ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012565.htmlunity-2d 4.12.0-0ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012566.htmlrequest-tracker3.8 3.8.10-1ubuntu0.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012567.htmllinux 3.0.0-27.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012568.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.0.0 3.0.0-27.20	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012569.htmllinux-meta 3.0.0.27.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012570.htmlasterisk 1:1.8.4.4~dfsg-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012571.htmlgrub2 1.99-12ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012572.htmltiff 3.9.5-1ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012573.htmltiff 3.9.5-1ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012574.htmlegenix-mx-base 3.2.1-1~oneiric0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012575.htmlncurses 5.9-1ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012576.htmleglibc 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012577.htmlim-switch 1.20ubuntu5.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012578.htmlpython-django 1.3-2ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012579.htmlpython-django 1.3-2ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012580.htmllinux 3.0.0-28.45 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012581.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.0.0 3.0.0-28.21	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012582.htmllinux-meta 3.0.0.28.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012583.htmllive-manual 1:3.0~a7-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012584.htmlat-spi2-atk 2.2.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012585.htmlnss-pam-ldapd 0.7.13ubuntu0.11.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/on...er/012586.html

End of Life - April 2013

*Ubuntu 12.04 Updates*

libproxy 0.4.7-0ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017823.htmllibav 4:0.8.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017824.htmllibav 4:0.8.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017825.htmlpokerth 0.9.4-1+precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017826.htmllibav-extra 4:0.8.4ubuntu0.12.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017827.htmllibav-extra 4:0.8.4ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017828.htmlgrub2-signed 1.9~ubuntu12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017829.htmlshim 0~20120906.bcd0a4e8-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017830.htmlshim-signed 1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017831.htmlubuntu-defaults-builder 0.31.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017834.htmlgrub-installer 1.68ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017832.htmlbase-installer 1.122ubuntu7.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017833.htmlubuntu-dev-tools 0.141ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017835.htmlapport 2.0.1-0ubuntu15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017836.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017837.htmlgnome-control-center 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.6	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017838.htmldeluge 1.3.5-0ubuntu2~precise2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017839.htmlrequest-tracker3.8 3.8.11-1ubuntu0.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017840.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-18.29~precise1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017841.htmllinux-meta-lts-quantal 3.5.0.18.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017842.htmllinux 3.2.0-33.52 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017843.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-33.18	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017844.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.33.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017845.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.33.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017846.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017847.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017848.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.33.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017849.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017851.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.33.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017852.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.33.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017850.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017853.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017854.htmlgccgo-4.7 4.7.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017855.htmlphp-letodms-lucene 1.0.1-1ubuntu0.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017857.htmlganglia 3.1.7-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017856.htmlfglrx-installer-experimental-9	2:9.010-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017858.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310	310.14-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017859.htmlunattended-upgrades 0.76ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017860.htmlnetams 3.4.5-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017861.htmlgtk+3.0 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017862.htmlltsp 5.3.7-0ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017863.htmllxc 0.7.5-3ubuntu65 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017864.htmltiff 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017865.htmltiff 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017866.htmlgccgo-4.7 4.7.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017867.htmlim-switch 1.20ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017868.htmlqemu-kvm 1.0+noroms-0ubuntu14.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017869.htmlcobbler 2.2.2-0ubuntu33.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017870.htmlpython-django 1.3.1-4ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017871.htmlpython-django 1.3.1-4ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017872.htmllinux 3.2.0-34.53 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017873.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-34.19	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017874.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.34.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017875.htmlactivity-log-manager 0.9.4-0ubuntu3.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017876.htmlbusybox 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017877.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017878.htmllinux 3.2.0-33.52 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017879.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.33.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017880.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-33.18	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017881.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017882.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-33.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017883.htmljockey 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...er/017884.html

End of Life - April 2017

*Ubuntu 12.10 Updates*

libav 6:0.8.4-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011977.htmllibav 6:0.8.4-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011978.htmlnvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310	310.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011979.htmlnvidia-settings-experimental-310	310.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011980.htmlunity-webapps-youtube 2.4.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011981.htmlfonts-nanum-coding 2.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011982.htmllibav-extra 6:0.8.4ubuntu0.12.10.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011983.htmllibunity-webapps 2.4.1-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011984.htmllibav-extra 6:0.8.4ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011985.htmlubuntu-release-upgrader 1:0.190.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011986.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-214.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011987.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.214.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011988.htmlubuntu-dev-tools 0.143ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011989.htmlkdevplatform 1.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011990.htmlkdevelop-php-docs 1.4.1-0ubuntu0.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011991.htmlkdevelop-php 1.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011992.htmlkdevelop 4:4.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011993.htmlunity-webapps-twitter 2.4.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011994.htmlunity-firefox-extension 2.4.1-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011995.htmlgedit 3.6.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011996.htmlepiphany-browser 3.6.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011997.htmlboinc 7.0.27+dfsg-5ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011998.htmlmythtv	2:0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/011999.htmlpudb 2012.1-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012000.htmlamarok 2:2.6.0-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012001.htmlopenstack-resource-agents	2012.2~f3-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012002.htmlxfdesktop4 4.10.0-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012003.htmlalacarte 3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012004.htmlgnome-system-log 3.6.0-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012005.htmlubuntu-release-upgrader 1:0.190.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012006.htmlim-switch 1.22ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012007.htmlphp5 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012008.htmlmountall 2.42ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012009.htmldkimpy 0.5.3-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012010.htmlopendkim 2.6.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012011.htmlthunar 1.4.0-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012012.htmltiff 4.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012013.htmltiff 4.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012014.htmlcobbler 2.2.2-0ubuntu36.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012015.htmlat-spi2-core 2.6.1-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012016.htmlindicator-datetime 12.10.2-0ubuntu3.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012017.htmlpython-django 1.4.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012018.htmlgnome-games 1:3.6.0.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012019.htmlpython-django 1.4.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012020.htmlboost-mpi-source1.49 1.49.0-3.1ubuntu1.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012021.htmlboost1.49 1.49.0-3.1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012022.htmllinux 3.5.0-19.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012023.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-19.3	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012024.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.19.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012025.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-19.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012026.htmllinux_3.5.0-19.30_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012027.htmlactivity-log-manager 0.9.4-0ubuntu4.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012028.htmlopenstack-resource-agents	2012.2~f3-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012029.htmlbusybox 1:1.19.3-7ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012030.htmlkdenetwork 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012031.htmlskanlite 0.8-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012032.htmlwxwidgets2.8 2.8.12.1-11ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012033.htmlvisualvm 1.3.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012034.htmlgnome-keyring 3.6.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012035.htmltranscode 3:1.1.7-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...er/012036.html

End of Life - April 2014

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Elizabeth KrumbachJasna BencicNathan DyerPenelope StoweJohn KimPhilip BallewJim ConnettAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

